# Corsair Carbide Series 100R Case Review



## rakesh_sharma23 (Apr 1, 2015)

*Corsair Carbide Series 100R Case Review*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/100R.jpg


 The Carbide series for which Corsair pursues the entry-level and mainstream market, and as we all know that means a low cost product often resulting in stripped away features, style and functionality, but the Carbide Series 100R Mid Tower case has the versatility serious PC builders need with the clean, modern exterior design. tool-free access to the interior, a flush-mounted window for admiring your components, and a range of cooling options are all available to the home builder at a spectacular value with this latest addition to the Corsair family.


 *Features*
 Now let’s have a look on what features does 100R have for us.
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/01.jpg
 Simple, elegant, and sharp
 It’s the performance PC platform in stealth mode. With a mesh-free front panel, flush-mounted side panel window and clean lines, the 100R is both professional enough for the office and customizable enough for any home PC build.


 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/02.jpg
 Storage, simplified
 The simplicity begins with tool-free 3.5” and 5.25” drive installation, and all four hard drive trays provide solid-state drive support so you can mix and match to fit your needs. On the outside, dual USB 3.0 front panel ports give you quick and easy access to the latest high-speed portable hard drives and flash drives.


 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/03.jpg
 Creative cooling
 Five internal fan mounts let you customize your cooling to match your build. We’ll get you started with one included 120mm fan. The case is designed to draw airflow directly to the GPU to help ensure that you and your graphics card will both keep your cool during intense gaming sessions.


 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/04.jpg
 The features that builders want
 Whether you’re building one system or a dozen, you want the attention to detail that makes it easy. You’ll appreciate things like cable routing channels for easy cable organization and better-looking builds, and the side panels are attached with thumbscrews so you can get in and out without hunting for a screwdriver.




 



[*]USB 3.0 Compatible: Dual USB 3.0 front panel ports offer the best in connectivity

[*]SSD Support: All four hard drive trays provide solid-state drive support

[*]Direct Airflow to Top GPU: Direct airflow gives your GPU added cooling for intense gaming sessions

[*]Up To Five Fan Mounts Plus One Included 120mm Fan: A 120mm fan gets your cooling off the ground, and extra mounts provide added expandability

[*]Tool-free 3.5” and 5.25” Drive Installation: Builds are made easier with tool-free drive installation

[*]Thumbscrew Side Panels: No tools are needed to easily access the inside of your case

[*]Flush-Mounted Side Panel Window: The side panel window showcases the powerful components inside

[*]Cable Routing Channels and Holes: Builds are further simplified and aesthetics improved with easy cable organization

[*]Modern Internal Layout: The modernized interior makes building your dream PC easier while improving overall performance
 





 *Specifications*
 



[*]Warranty - Two years

[*]Weight - 4.8kg

[*]Case Form Factor - Mid-Tower

[*]Dimensions - 471mm x 200mm x 430mm

[*]Case Motherboard Support - Mini-ITX, MicroATX, ATX

[*]Maximum GPU Length - Top Slots: 414mm , Lower Slots: 275mm

[*]Maximum CPU Cooler Height - 150mm

[*]Maximum PSU Length - 230mm

[*]Case Expansion Slots - 7

[*]Case Drive Bays - (x2) 5.25in, (x4) Combo 3.5in/2.5in

[*]Case Material - Steel

[*]Case Power Supply - ATX (not included)

[*]External Connections - (x2) USB 3.0, (x1) Headphone Port , (x1) Microphone Port

[*]Fan Mount Locations - Front: (x2) 120/140mm , Top: (x2) 120mm , Rear: (x1) 120mm


 



 *Packaging*
 Standard plain brown packaging with product image and few paragraph describing features outside.
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/05.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/06.jpg


 Inside, two large Styrofoam blocks protecting case from top and bottom. Case is covered with plastic bag.
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/07.jpg


 Guide and accessories for the 100R in separate white box
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/08.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/09.jpg


 Accessories include
 


 
[*]4 zip ties
 
[*]One extra stand-off
 
[*]4 pan head SSD screws
 
[*]4 long fan screws
 
[*]16 standard fan screws
 
[*]16 SSD screws
 
[*]16 motherboard screws
 



 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/10.jpg


 *Close look*
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/11.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/12.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/13.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/14.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/15.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/16.jpg


 Windowed Side panel
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/17.jpg


 *Inside look*
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/18.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/19.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/20.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/21.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/22.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/23.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/24.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/25.jpg


 Removing front panel
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/26.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/27.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/28.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/29.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/30.jpg


 Back side
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/31.jpg


 Lot of cable tying points
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/32.jpg


 Large opening for CPU Cooler back plate mounting
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/33.jpg


 Back panel is having very little space (just 8mm). Cant routing too many extra cables from PSU.
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/34.jpg


 *Components Installation*
 100R won’t support E-ATX form factor board (30.5cm x 26.4cm), but if Corsair have changed their design little like instead if doing curve at ATX power supply and SATA cables holes they might have left it straight would have added support to E-ATX form factor board.
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/35.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/36.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/37.jpg


 ATX form factor board fits perfect.
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/38.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/39.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/40.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/41.jpg


 Although top side is having 2 x 120mm fans grill, supporting 240mm AIO cooler was real pain. But in the end I managed to fit H100i cooler a perfect fit. Very little space left to access CPU power connector, CPU fan connector and if in any case you have to remove a RAM module, than first have to remove the cooler.
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/42.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/43.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/44.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/45.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/46.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/47.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/48.jpg


 Installing CPU cooler back plate was easy.
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/49.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/50.jpg


 On the motherboard tray there is a cutout for 8-pin CPU power cable pass through, it’s very tight fit and actually hiding under the motherboard far away from the CPU power connector. One has to pass the CPU power cable through before the motherboard installation .
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/51.jpg


 Finally installation done. Case looks good.
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/52.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/53.jpg
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/100R/54.jpg


 *Pros*




[*]Simple design with nice features

[*]ATX motherboards supported

[*]240mm Water cooling supported (H100 and H100i)

[*]Easy Installation

[*]Full side panel Window

[*]Great value for money






*Cons*




[*]Only one 120mm Fan included.

[*]Difficult access to 8-pin CPU power cable pass through cutout.






Corsair Carbide Series mid-tower PC cases have the high-end features you need. Designed to be the foundation of awesome yet approachable gaming PCs, they combine the latest technology and ergonomic innovations with lots of room to build and expand, and amazing cooling potential.
As per build quality I don’t have anything to complain about for a 4K cabinet, especially if you are getting lot of great feature and hardware support.
If you are looking for a value case loaded with feature and style, Corsair Carbide Series 100R case is for you.


*Manufacturers Info*


Site Link 
Source / More info 


Thanks.


----------



## acethomas (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice one! How did you manage to fit the cooler? I have 100R case and I tried to put my old H100 in, I can only put one screw, I use the pull method which the fans are under the radiator, any ideas?


----------

